
India: Neyveli power station suffered a boiler blast resulting in 13 deaths - finphil
https://india.mongabay.com/2020/07/with-boiler-blast-the-neyveli-power-station-becomes-a-fiery-grave/
======
wiredone
Lignite/brown coal plants - not what the world needs more of.

